# All electric suburban.



## einherjar (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a 99 k1500 suburban that I am considering converting to all electric. I realize it is kind of the opposite of what most people go for when doing a conversion, but it is available and not my primary vehicle. So why not. 

Questions: 

Where can I learn about the benefits of different motors? DC vs AC etc...
Are there any other large SUV conversions I could refer to?
$$$ spent will basically be a call it as it comes sort of thing. I'm sure my wife will be unhappy with any expense, but I might be able to get my dad on board.

I'm thinking this will just be a fun around town vehicle that can still tow my boat and plow the driveways. So say 65mph max, 50 mile distance, but still tow 9000lbs. Can that be done?

I have never attempted this before, but I am very mechanically inclined and have plenty of design / fab tools available.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Those are pretty lofty goals, but money can do almost anything.
I would say a big motor (13" perhaps)would be required to meet your towing request. To get any kind of range while towing you would probably need a lithium pack, and a big one at that.
I would look into the following products and see if they fit your budget and your goals:
Netgain Warp 13
Evnetics Soliton1
TS or CALB battery pack, something in the range of 200V and 260+ AH

That's not going to be a cheap venture, but good luck!


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Jack Rickard is converting one on his show. http://EVTV.ME


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Einherjar,
i have a converted Range Rover and i used:
Kostov 11" dual
Soliton1
TS 200ah x 68 
It can do what you described with ease, not sure about towing for distances thou. Mine is 4x4 if yours is not it will ease you.
Kostov is planning a new dual motor that would be great for you also, motors side to side and power to wheels axle below. I will change to that and leave transmission out on next phase.
Regards, Harri


----------



## einherjar (Nov 8, 2010)

It is 4x4, but the transfer case has some issues. I was wondering if anyone had tried to use two motors as a 4x4 set up before. Just run one except when you need the extra help, say getting up to speed or just pulling out of the boat launch. 

Wondering if there would be an issue with syncing the two axles though, I'm not sure if they would be totally accurate even if hooked up to the same controller. Although I suppose a limited slip diff might allow for a small amount of slop.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You need the gear reduction a transmission provides for what you want.


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

With new dualmotor you have reduction allready.


----------

